
The telephone number will be dead in 10 years - ronaldl93
https://ronaldlangeveld.com/dead-phone-numbers
======
eesmith
> "how often do you give a phone number to another person to contact you? With
> apps like Telegram, KakaoTalk, Twitter and Facebook, those platforms are
> fast becoming the norm for contacting your friends and family"

The last time was two weeks ago, to schedule a telephone call with a
prospective client. The time before that was about four weeks ago, when we
bought some furniture and wanted it delivered.

The world isn't only "friends and family."

> "Nobody roams - it's overpriced and stupid."

Note, "The EU has ended roaming surcharges for all people who travel
periodically within the EU. ... Since 15 June 2017, people pay only domestic
charges." [https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-market/en/roaming-
tariff...](https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-market/en/roaming-tariffs)

There's no reason that can't also happen in the US.

> "I don't even remember the last time I made a voice call."

Last Monday we called our health care provider concerning our sick child. I
don't see how that can be replaced with Telegram, etc.

On Wednesday our kid's preschool called.

Yesterday I got a call from the furniture store to arrange a delivery time.

